# Race with some dirt roads... tires?



## greywell7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello everybody, newbie here. For a while I have been coming here to pick up answers to many of my cycling questions. So much information for someone new to the sport, very helpful indeed.

So I am signed up for my first road race this year set for the end of April here in VT. http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?EventID=12583 

Super excited to try out racing, especially a stage race that has TT, Criterium, and a RR all in one. I think I'm ready for the punishment to come. I rode solo most of last year except for one group century ride. Putting base miles on the trainer now and prepping for this and hopefully many other races this summer.

So my question is what tires should I run if there are dirt sections to the RR? I just got Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires but now I'm wondering if they are too prone to puncture from the rough sections in the race. 

Also should I pack an extra bottle in my jersey pocket? Two bottles for the RR don't feel like enough to me and feed zones sound like a hit or miss from previous posts.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

These tires, maybe?

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/vittoria-open-pave-evo-cg-clincher-tires-pro-review/


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

greywell7 said:


> So my question is what tires should I run if there are dirt sections to the RR? I just got Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires but now I'm wondering if they are too prone to puncture from the rough sections in the race.


That all depends on the condition of the dirt roads. I ride lots of dirt roads and depending on the time of year and the maintenance they vary from rideable with 23mm tires at 100psi to unrideable with 40psi mountain bike tires. I have 25mm Vittoria CX and I just wouldn't risk them on dirt at any time of the year even though they would be fine for some of the time.



> Also should I pack an extra bottle in my jersey pocket? Two bottles for the RR don't feel like enough to me and feed zones sound like a hit or miss from previous posts.


Your road event is 100km (62 miles). Figure out how long that will take you and count on one bottle per hour.

I think you need to do some research as to the condition of the roads and the availability of race feeding. I would not like a bottle in my jersey pocket for 62 miles. If I had no choice I'd discard the first empty bottle and remove the one in the pocket PDQ.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> That all depends on the condition of the dirt roads.


Exactly right, you need to take a look. If there's no sharp-edged gravel and you're only hitting the dirt for a short time overall, your current tires might hold. But as they need to be for that magic carpet ride on asphalt, the sidewalls on these things are almost paper-thin. I wouldn't use those tires if I'd have to ride through any sharp-edged gravel for more than a couple of minutes.

Some thoughts on gravel road racing: usually, there are two relatively smooth tire tracks made by cars or trucks. Those tracks will be fought over. You need to get on one of those tracks immediately and stay there. This might mean putting out an elbow or gently leaning a shoulder into someone who's trying to claim your space, as there most certainly will be.

Keep your head up and watch the riders way up ahead. That way, you'll see any problems develop (sandy stretch, pothole, narrowing of the road, jostling over space, and such) long before the effects of these problems get to you. This is much more important on gravel than on asphalt because you can't slam on the brakes and expect to stay up.

Good luck!


----------



## greywell7 (Jul 12, 2010)

I will have to look over the course first, definitely good advice. I am actually very familiar with the area but have only been on about half the roads before, and never on any of the dirt sections. I should be able to test out the roads two weeks before the race. I'm already familiar with the lead up to the dirt sections and plan on doing my best to get up front before the dirt.

I will consider the Vittoria Open Pave, just wish they weren't so damn expensive:mad2: After reading the review and other posts about them they do seem like the best option. I am training on Vittoria Zaffiro Pros right now and may just end up using them... those Paves are tempting though. 

I also plan to experiment with riding with a bottle in my jersey pocket, never done it before but if I can stand it then it seems the best option. Just worried about the possibility of missing out on a bottle in a feed zone and getting dehydrated.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

greywell7 said:


> I also plan to experiment with riding with a bottle in my jersey pocket, never done it before but if I can stand it then it seems the best option. Just worried about the possibility of missing out on a bottle in a feed zone and getting dehydrated !


I've never raced with more than two bottles and always took advantage of feed zone hand-ups. But unless you've done this before and (almost more importantly) the person handing you the bottle knows what they're doing, feed zone hand-ups can be hit or miss. Start the race well-hydrated and you should be fine.

When you experiment with carrying three bottles, keep in mind that you can carry an empty with your teeth for a moment or so. That comes in handy when switching bottles around. Doesn't work with those new-fangled bottles without a lip at the top of the valve, though.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

greywell7 said:


> I will consider the Vittoria Open Pave, just wish they weren't so damn expensive:mad2: After reading the review and other posts about them they do seem like the best option. I am training on Vittoria Zaffiro Pros right now and may just end up using them... those Paves are tempting though.


Look around on the net. I usually get them for $55....which isn't cheap but not so bad.

Anyway, I was going to suggest those. I don't ride dirt roads for more than a mile here and mile there but I do ride them and also some tar roads that really suck (especially spring and fall when there's crap all over the roads) with Paves and they hold up really well. The thing I like most about them is they are also really really good on nice tar roads. So you can kind of have your cake and eat it too with them as far as being okay for dirt roads but silky smooth once you get back to the nice tar.
The down side, which doesn't apply to many riders, is they aren't great for the extremes in either direction. In other words they probably wouldn't hold up on really horrible dirt roads and they are a bit heavy to be ideal for time trial type rides.
But for some of each not at the extremes I don't think they can be beat.


----------

